# Land Shark 101



## Tryndamere (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey guys my 8 week old pup Tryn is a super landshark and I was wondering if I am just being unreasonable thinking I can get him to mellow out a bit. I am trying to reinforce positive training and inhibition so no "punishing" per se but his attention span is absurdly short and I can't get him to play with the toys versus my ankles/legs/hands/face/ anything he can bite really.. I've tried the loud yelps to show him that it hurts but I think he likes that and sees it as an invitation to bite even harder. We use a clicker to train him but that works maybe 60% of the time which I expected as he is still really young.

So am I just going to have to wait for this demonic little bugger to grow up a bit or are there any other methods I could try. Open to all suggestions! 

Also, I have read and searched throughtout this forum but theres too much info! Sorry if this is a repost! =p


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes, you are going to have to wait for him to grow up a bit. I would suggest making the toys more fun by shaking them around to redirect him to them. For sure exercise the little guy as much as you can without pushing him as a tired pup is a good pup.

As for his attention span: he's just a baby. All training should be fun, positive, and very short. You can have frequent session, but they must be short.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

We have an 11 week old landshark! It's not so bad on me or my husband, but our daughter is having a hard time understanding why her puppy won't stop biting her  

She is counting down to when the puppy turns 14 weeks old because she thinks that is the magical age that Nita will stop biting her  Yes, I have tried telling her that's just a guideline and not a guarantee.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Tryndamere said:


> Also, I have read and searched throughtout this forum but theres too much info! Sorry if this is a repost! =p


Too much info? Is there such a thing? Why not read some of that info and learn from it rather than starting a new post that is indeed VERY redundant.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Seems so long ago....Stella is 10 months now and way past that stage. whew! My arms and legs were so full of marks and bruises!!!! My pants still bear the holes left by those little needle teeth.... I remember trying everything....it just seemed most everything just made the game more fun for her. I did stop walking if she started the ankle biting. And I tried to stuff toys into her mouth when she was going for my flesh! She looooved a belly rub so that was helpful in calming her down. And I just kept repeating....."Don't bite the mommy". I remember sitting in the middle of the kitchen floor more than once crying because I just couldn't take it anymore. But it did pass. Although just about 2 weeks ago she decided to ankle bite again. I put a quick stop to that....do not want to go back to that again.


----------



## jluv41 (Apr 18, 2012)

*So I'm not the only one?*

I understand about all the info (on this site and everywhere) it seemed like there were 15 dif't solutions and that there was 1 answer and the rest were 'harmful to dog.' I did the firm "no" with holding her snout, and firm "no bite" but these just seemed to rile her up. What slowed her down, for me, is when she'd bite my finger I'd stick my finger down her throat (short nails) just enough to stimulate her gag reflex, then extend my hand for her to lick. Also would put my hand in a fist, can't bite the fingers. Hang in there, I had bruises up and down my legs, arms and holes in the pants, but they do grow out of it.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

gmcwife1 said:


> She is counting down to when the puppy turns 14 weeks old because she thinks that is the magical age that Nita will stop biting her  Yes, I have tried telling her that's just a guideline and not a guarantee.


 
Sorry to tell you this, but I am here tonight because the landsharking escalated to new heights in the last week. He will be 14 weeks on Sunday.
Nothing seems to be working. Not yelping, not yelling NO, not saying "No teeth!" not redirecting to toys, because I guess hands and pants legs are better prey. 

I don't know what I am doing wrong. 

I need ideas, too. :help:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

katdog5911 said:


> I remember sitting in the middle of the kitchen floor more than once crying because I just couldn't take it anymore. But it did pass. .


I came close to this tonight, when he went crazy on me. 
When did it stop? I am feeling a little overwhelmed right now...


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

My girl just turned 5 months and she still bites some times when excited and still hurts. She's currently teething. But compared to when she first came, 2 months, she's 500% better. I've numerous scars on my hands and legs and all my pants that I wear at home got holes. I've tried everything (or so I thought) on this site and it just doesn't seem to work 100%. The only things that sort of work was giving her something else to do - like a game she likes or walks and more walks. As she gets older, I've learned to not react emotionally (ie. loud voices) or physically (ie. trying to pin her down or grab her mouth or pull the hand/leg away) but to calmly tell her it's not acceptable and stare at her without moving, leaving my flesh in her mouth, then she'd usually let go pretty soon and lose interest. Then I praise her calmly so as to not excite her. But it's super hard to leave my flesh in her mouth when her teeth is on some wounds that are still healing. I'm not sure how this works with a younger puppy but it definitely works well as she got older. She's my first GSD and I was totally frustrated, wanted to give up, thought she hated me, cried, despaired, threw myself pity parties. Now, though she's not 100% no biter yet, I see the light at the end of the tunnel and can finally honestly say that I enjoy her.


----------



## Tryndamere (Apr 17, 2012)

> The only things that sort of work was giving her something else to do - like a game she likes or walks and more walks. As she gets older, I've learned to not react emotionally (ie. loud voices) or physically (ie. trying to pin her down or grab her mouth or pull the hand/leg away) but to calmly tell her it's not acceptable and stare at her without moving, leaving my flesh in her mouth, then she'd usually let go pretty soon and lose interest.


I actually noticed today that if I calm Tryn down he gets a little better. When he is calm he seems to have more focus on his toys rather than us so that seems to be working out for now. Hopefully when he is up to 5 months this will still be working 

And I have read a LOT of stuff on these forums and the reason I posted this was because I couldn't sift through what was more useful or not, hence the asking for suggestions and advice. I wasn't trying to say I was too lazy to read anything. Sorry for the misunderstanding and thanks for responding!


----------



## Harley93 (Mar 27, 2012)

I have this same problem with Harley, he is 16 weeks and such a little bugger! The amount of times he's got me crying over it  He is getting somewhat calmer, so I guess whatever we're doing is going through. 

The only thing is, he never goes to bite my dad but whenever he does my dad likes to rile him up a bit and get him excited. Which is extremely irritating


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

All this biting is very normal and a developmental stage pups need to go through. This is how puppies play and interact with their world, and use their mouth as they have no hands. They outgrow the land-shark phase around six months of age - so it takes a while. 

The BEST way to deal with this is to give your puppy *lots of exercise*, and to *redirect* always. * A tired puppy is a good puppy! * (Sing this Mantra everday, it will direct your aim and goals for the pup for the day, and save your sanity). Some pups get over-tired and like toddlers, act up and have little bitey tantrums. They are too young to be able to discipline themselves to stop and sleep if tired, so when you see that despite tons of play, fetch, tug, and on and off leash walks and outdoor hikes you have a little wound-up Tasmanian Devil, then it is time to crate and let the pup have a nap. It is actually a good idea to work nap-time into their regular schedule. 

For redirecting, you have to do this a bazillion times a day. Soft, tuggy toys work better for this, and don't just stuff the toy in the pup's mouth, that is boring, pup will drop toy and come after you for more interactive play - so stuff toy in pup's mouth and PLAY!! Tug with him! Let pup win! Let him know that he is the BEST puppy in the whole world! _That_ is a game they will want to play over and over again, and just it to your advantage. Playing by chasing, grabbing, tugging, are strong survival skills that the pup is practicing as play behaviour, and being such basic survival instincts, it does not get re-programmed over-night, so patience!!! 

Enjoy the pup, eventually, it does get better.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> I came close to this tonight, when he went crazy on me.
> When did it stop? I am feeling a little overwhelmed right now...


I think it finally ended after Stella finished teething. It really is like having an overtired toddler. Like I said, for me the yelping or yelling or trying to physically stop her, just ramped her up. I really did sit on the floor many times just crying. (as Stella continued to bite me!) What seemed to work for me was to try to calm her down. Her preferred method was belly rubs. And if she didn't calm down....a good game of tug. And a lot of exercise to tire her out. Hang in there. It really does pass.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

These are two really good trainers - have a look at their videos - see if they help. 

How To Train Puppy To Stop Biting! - YouTube





 
______________
Sue


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

katdog5911 said:


> It really is like having an overtired toddler. Like I said, for me the *yelping or yelling or trying to physically stop her, just ramped her up*.


Yup, this is what I had. The tug suggestion was invaluable. Fixed the problem by 90%


----------



## jetbootz (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey guys, I just wanted to let everyone know how helpful this thread had been. I had a little moment last night where I was extremely stressed out over my 8 week-old pup, but reading this thread its good to know that it's perfectly normal and I've just got to rough it out.


----------



## JennyC (Apr 12, 2012)

Sooooo glad I am not the only one going through this. I have tried everything but it's not stopped it. My pup is almost 12 weeks and he becomes the devil when he is over-tired and he has a kind of tantrum and tries to get the last bite in when he has been firmly told no. I have ripped trousers from standing there ignoring him. He lets go eventually but it pains me hearing my trousers rip! It's also very difficult to ignore him when he has flesh in his mouth and I am in pain. I've tried turning my back and the time outs but when you think he has calmed down, he runs for you and starts all over again. 

I was told at puppy class not to tug with him or play chase games as that would just encourage him to tug at clothes more. He loves to tug though. He does, however, LOVE his flirt pole and gets mega excited when he sees it. The breeder told me to make one as this would help to tire him out. I do that twice a day for about 5 minutes. I also take him walking twice a day for about 15 minutes each time. I fill Kongs up in the morning and afternoon which he really has to work at the get the treats out and I also give him meaty bones to chew on. 

When he is calm he is lovely and his biting is more gentle. A tummy rub or bitter apple spray in his mouth are the only two things that can momentarily stop his biting - but it starts again soon after.

It's very frustrating.


----------



## JennyC (Apr 12, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Yup, this is what I had. The tug suggestion was invaluable. Fixed the problem by 90%


What happens when you stop the tug game? Does he then start on you or is he too worn out by then? I was told by the trainer at puppy class that tugging would just encourage him to tug at clothes more.


----------



## Ale & Renzo (Feb 5, 2013)

Yelping worked for me...
the first 2 days... Now he seems to know im bluffing (maybe i need to work on my yelping?)

A little game of ball throwing or stuffed cow tug of war fixes it though, he EVENTUALLY gets tired and goes to sleep


----------



## Billn1959 (Aug 11, 2012)

My Howie is 4.5 months old and still bites often. He does have a soft bite, but we really have to be careful when he gets excited.


----------



## Ale & Renzo (Feb 5, 2013)

Mine just bit me in the nose... Drew blood as well!!! OUCH! lol


----------



## nits231 (Jan 30, 2013)

If I remove my hands from Leo's reach then he has even managed jumping and biting my hair (when I'm sitting). I can't leave my hair open anymore around him while i am sitting. Nor wear sweaters with any give. Sometimes I get so frustrated with Leo. It's hard. But I am trying to redirect as much as possible. And if he's too hyper and doesn't follow the toy then I sort of hold him down gently till he quietens. Without hurting him, but holding him while scratching his favorite spots. He's 7 weeks right now so I know I have a long way to go.


----------

